# Gonna try to catch some ski's



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Going to try some Musky fishin this year, how soon can I start? I know they are a cold water fish but can you start too early?

What lures or techniques work in the early spring?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I would recommend getting with someone who is seasoned Muskie fisherman and shorten your learning curve, I have fished for them till ice up and just after ice out, maybe go to the Muskie show this coming weekend and catch some seminars, talk to as many people in your area and find the times the lake you will be hitting will be a good time to start, join a Muskie inc chapter only about 30bucks and they will help you a bunch....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Right now: jigs and gliders. Spring: Shortline speed trolling.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

seems spring time the shallows is the place to be....they follow the food, and a lot of bass fisherman are catching them beating the wood and banks.....but you can almost find them anywhere in a body of water ....fishing shallower is best(with your presentation), as they feed up and not down and will come out of deep water to get to something in short order....but have also seen then feed right off the bottom too on minnows


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> http://www.google.com


Seriously? We really don't need that kinda crap around here. Crap like that gives the rest of of us on this site a bad name.


To the OP: I'm in the same boat. After hooking and losing several this past summer/fall and 4 days ago(lost a monster), I'm ready to target them a bit this year. Its never too early. I had a monster hooked about 10 feet from shore a few nights ago but he cut me off somehow. A couple runs of the ole drag then the line went limp. Using a reef runner deep little ripper. Also caught them on crawler harnesses with a nightcrawler. Bass fishermen catch them all the time on their cranks. My main recommendation is to use some sort of a steel or other durable leader. Thats my plan cause I keep getting bit off.. I may up myself to a little bit heavier line as well. I'm mainly fishing for saugeye but want to boat some of these muskies that keep biting my lures.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

After ice out the mid depth range is best like (8 to 15 ft of water) As the water gets closer to 50 degrees shallow flats trolling or casting is where its at. Trolling 4" to 5" minnowbaits 30-40ft behind the boat at 3mph is hard to beat for numbers. Shortlining shad baits to will work.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

When shortlining I only have the leader in the water most of the time.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Seriously? We really don't need that kinda crap around here. Crap like that gives the rest of of us on this site a bad name.
> 
> 
> To the OP: I'm in the same boat. After hooking and losing several this past summer/fall and 4 days ago(lost a monster), I'm ready to target them a bit this year. Its never too early. I had a monster hooked about 10 feet from shore a few nights ago but he cut me off somehow. A couple runs of the ole drag then the line went limp. Using a reef runner deep little ripper. Also caught them on crawler harnesses with a nightcrawler. Bass fishermen catch them all the time on their cranks. My main recommendation is to use some sort of a steel or other durable leader. Thats my plan cause I keep getting bit off.. I may up myself to a little bit heavier line as well. I'm mainly fishing for saugeye but want to boat some of these muskies that keep biting my lures.


Get some 80 lb braid. It has the same diameter of 17 to 20 lb monofilament so it is designed for most musky applications. Also, get a coated net. They are worth the money. They are designed so fish can't tangle up in the net. Critical so you can quickly get the fish unhooked for a good release. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> Also, get a coated net. They are worth the money. They are designed so fish can't tangle up in the net.


A BIG coated net I might add. One of the muskie hunters here refers to it as his aquarium. Allows for plenty of room to work with the fish to get the hook(s) out.

Did someone mention a hook cutter?

Braid is an excellent idea too. I love the stuff and only use mono as backer now. I use fluorocarbon for all my leaders. 

I don't go out targeting muskie but they seem to find me. I don't have the net (too big in a kayak) but have everything else to get the hooks out and release them.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Please if your going to fish for muskie please use muskie gear to target them. Sure you can catch them on 12lb mono but you wear them out trying to land them and run a greater risk of mortality.


----------

